# subbing truck out in SE MI



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have two trucks, I only have work for one, so i want to sub the one out.

Its is a Ford F350 dulley dump. so its a big one that requires big accounts. I have a 8.5ft plow for it and a salter.

If anyone is looking for a sub with this type of set up call me, 313 575 9323. Working in the Macomb/Wayne countys


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Mark, I may have some work for you.


----------

